

Online polls more accurate than telephone polls this election - pmmucsd
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/10/which-polls-fared-best-and-worst-in-the-2012-presidential-race

======
tzs
Earlier post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4768638>

